# What color is this tt rs?



## Drecca (Oct 26, 2003)

I think it might be Daytona Grey, but not really sure. It seems darker.


----------



## Huey52 (Nov 10, 2010)

It does appear to be Daytona grey and darker due to shade photo. Beautiful detailing!


----------

